# bathroom heat lamp fixture



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*all*

they all suck. Why would you want to put a heat device up high anyhow? Heat rises still I think. A low wall heater would be better and best would be some sort of radiant heat in floor


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Customers request I recommended in flr heat, but the cost seems higher, from what I can find.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the fan forced heaters that are built into the fan/light units. They get pretty pricey and the enclosure for them is massive, but they are the best IMO.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> they all suck. Why would you want to put a heat device up high anyhow? Heat rises still I think. A low wall heater would be better and best would be some sort of radiant heat in floor


In the case of an infrared lamp, the height doesn't affect it much other than dispersion. Infrared energy is like light. :whistling2:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Customers are old, and want to be warm when they get out of shower. I was thinking a double 250 watt fixture.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just throw a pool light 400 watt R30 in the hi hat outside the shower. They'll feel all kinds of heat.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I ve installed a hand full of the panasonic heater's. They're nice. easy to install and retail around $350 i think.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> Customers are old, and want to be warm when they get out of shower. I was thinking a double 250 watt fixture.


 
Don't use a light, use Bkesslers idea.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> Any personal preferences?


Licensed, qulaified electrician to install. My next door neighbor is going through that. His house burned and the electrical engineers that the insurance company sent to investigate blame it entirely on the unit in the ceiling in the upstairs bath.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Licensed, qulaified electrician to install. My next door neighbor is going through that. His house burned and the electrical engineers that the insurance company sent to investigate blame it entirely on the unit in the ceiling in the upstairs bath.


 
I've personally worked two house fires caused by bath fans. And not the heated type.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks riveter, I'm licensed in 3 states and insured as well. I'm looking for advice. But I do appreciate your idiotic banter. If the fixture is ul listed, and installed per instructions, what more can I do?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I have installed each of them, and have owned both & I prefer the Infared like you want to install. The Fan/heaters are noisey & collect dust & IMO are more prone to a fire. In my own bath I have the infared just above where I get out of the shower & love it.............


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

tile floor heat w/ a ceiling resistance heater, air king makes some nice stuff for a competitive price. We used to use nutone but the can are so thin they would end up ratteling and making noise, and the high end ones you can see all of the wiring inside when the light is on. The in floor heat is the way to go.


----------

